
RoboBrrd : Your DIY Educational Robotic Pet - saurabhpalan
http://robobrrd.com/learn/googleplus/
======
jeromeparadis
I think she's on to something with fun educational DIY robotics projects. I
wished my sun was a bit older, but I'll probably chip in anyways.

------
evanprodromou
I just made my indiegogo contribution to get a kit. Looks really interesting.

